# 4 month old hair



## Kikipie (Nov 12, 2007)

Olivia is right at 16 weeks old. What was your babies hair like at 16 weeks? Olivias is very very thin and I guess still in that puppy stage? Can you give me some info about this? Her bangs are not long enough to be put in a topknot yet either...


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Each pup is going to be different, but here are a couple of pics of Dakota at around 4-ish months

3.5 months
[attachment=29815akota__...ly_Dress.jpg]

about 11 weeks I think?
[attachment=29816akota_3_months.jpg]

6 months
[attachment=29817:25_Dec_06_Dakota.jpg]

Would love to see pictures of your little one


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

here is mini @ 4 months: 
[attachment=29821:15w.jpg]


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

This is Lucy at 4 mos, the first day I brought her home. 

[attachment=29823ersonalpics120.jpg]
I didnt' know what kind of coat she had becasue I knew nothing at the time 
This is Caira at 4 mos old
[attachment=29822:IMG_4686.jpg]
She has a nice silk coat that has grown a lot in the 6 mos I've had her

[attachment=29824:IMG_1623.jpg]
and here is a pic of Lucy and Caira today. I'm not sure how much a thin coat fills out, I'm still waiting for coat transition with Caira!


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

This is Luna at about 16-17 weeks - only sparse bit is bridge of her nose and I might be to blame for that (trying to comb gunk out :blush: )









vs. 

Luna at about 11-12 weeks









vs.

Now at about 4.5 months









She has always had quite alot of hair  

Can you show a picture of Olivia, I love seeing puppies!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

[attachment=29839:abbies.jpg]
I believe this was Abbie around 4 months..


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Here's two of Ollie at 4 months:



[attachment=29842SC02913__2_.JPG]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

This is Toy at 15 weeks.
[attachment=29844:TOY_waving.jpg]


----------

